# Has anyone used dogsaway.co.uk for foreign vet booking?



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

For the PETS scheme.

For £27, they will book you a vet in the area/country of choice, provide a map of where to find it and confirm the booking the week before your appt.

As I am taking our two dogs abroad for the first time and could do with the piece of mind, plus will be touring. I want to see the vet in Granville, but will not pass through until the last couple days.

So, has anyone used them, would you use them?

Price is per appt., not per dog.

Thanks


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Krull

A few weeks ago I used a vet in Bordeaux found him on the internet and tel for an appointment. It appears that French vets have a walk in with no appointment from around 10.30am to 12.30 then appointments after 5pm.
But dont count on this, may be wrong. 

Remember you have to wait 24hrs before travel to Uk.

Roy


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Check the price the vet intends to charge as well.

We have been paying 70 Euros per dog at the Châteaux de Gandspette nr St Omer as the vet is literally just down the road and speaks English.

Sadly one night at this site one of our Danes got half the side of his face torn by a bull terrier running lose and finding an emergency vet on a Saturday night was hell (this vet didn't want to know) but when we did get one (got him and his misses up as well) he did the stitches and everything for 75 Euros so much cheaper but didn't speak English but we understood each other somehow and my point being ordinary vets who are not on the favoured list are miles cheaper and just as capable.

Much cheaper than rip off Britain too!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks all. Will be staying with relatives for a few days so should get something sorted then. I hope.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We went to a vet in Ardress about 30 mins from Calais. cost 57euro if the dog is under 20klo its 34 euro ours was 20.4 so had to pay more .We stayed at a little campsite on the lake only 10euro with elec nice people and the vet is in the town square.We will use it again no hastle.
Val


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Earlier this month we found a vet at Etaples, charged €44 for our 6 stone Dobermann, we stayed on the aire in Le Touquet.
Brian & Jackie


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

In the end I didn't bother with dogsaway. My french is not that bad and I took a copy of useful phrases with me from the DEFRA website.

Used a vet in Domfront, cost £79 for 2 collies.


----------

